
The Secret, Absurd World of Coronavirus Mask Traders and Middlemen - laurex
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-secret-absurd-world-of-coronavirus-mask-traders-and-middlemen-trying-to-get-rich-off-government-money
======
TakakiTohno
I live in Japan and when things got bad, a box of mask that normally sold for
$20 USD would be priced at $100 + on Amazon. It's quite easy to make a buck
when you are taking advantage of people's panic and paranoia

